# NFS - The Run installation issue



## hunter20 (Jul 28, 2012)

I just got discs for NFS - The Run which was ordered online. Disc 2 is damaged and have raised a complaint with EA support but would get a response only on Monday. Meanwhile am downloading the game from Orgin. Would like to know if i can copy the disc 1 into some folder in such a way that orgin only downloads the disc 2? Now orgin is downloading the entire game of 15 GB which will take a long time.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Downloading from Origin doesn't allow you to chose what to download. It'll come down as one large install kit. Only option is to wait for a replacement disc or wait for the origin version to download.


----------

